
Guess Who’s Behind Facebook’s Political Ad Policy - annadane
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/12/peter-thiel-behind-facebooks-political-ad-policy
======
lioeters
"Peter Thiel has reportedly been lobbying Mark Zuckerberg to refrain from fact
checking political ads on the platform."

